# Peppermill and Salt Shaker



## BassBlaster (Dec 22, 2012)

Heres a walnut mill and shaker I turned yesterday. This is the walnut I got from gvwp. I used the same profile as the FBE mill I posted last week since the wife liked it so much and this set is a gift for her parents. These things are fun to make allthough time consuming, at least for me. This set took me almost 6 hours start to finish. I'm very happy with them though and I hope my inlaws like em.

Finished with several coats of woodturners finish and polished on my homemade Beall system. Kinda wished I had went with a laquer finish to darken the wood up a bit more but I still like em.

[attachment=14955]


----------



## Kevin (Dec 22, 2012)

Great form and the grain matching of the two is outstanding! Great job Dennis. 

:welldone:


----------



## BassBlaster (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks!!

Does it change your opinion of my work if I tell you the matched grain was a complete fluke? Lol I guess its not a complete fluke but it wasnt my primary objective. I took a bunch of measurements on the mill so that the shaker would be proportionate. I guess my math was close enough that the grain matched really closely and made me looked skilled!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 22, 2012)

Great job Dennis  I think what stands out to me is the finish. That is an excellent finish on walnut. No open pores.. didnt get too dark. All around great job.
Scott


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 22, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Does it change your opinion of my work if I tell you the matched grain was a complete fluke? Lol I guess its not a complete fluke but it wasnt my primary objective. I took a bunch of measurements on the mill so that the shaker would be proportionate. I guess my math was close enough that the grain matched really closely and made me looked skilled!!



SHHHHH about the luck stuff Dennis- Hell it is my best asset. They look great.


----------



## BassBlaster (Dec 22, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Great job Dennis  I think what stands out to me is the finish. That is an excellent finish on walnut. No open pores.. didnt get too dark. All around great job.
> Scott


Thanks. Finishing is a weak point of mine in all forms of woodworking. Ive just about mastered the art of a CA finish on pens but I really struggle to achieve that perfect finish with anything else. This one is far from perfect but I was really happy with it none the less. It took several coats to get all the pores filled in to where there was nothing open. I actually prefer my walnut just a touch darker than this but it is what it is. I think if I had used laquer it would have made it just a touch darker but this chocolate color is nice too and will fit into the inlaws decor nicely.



Mike1950 said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks!!
> ...



Yeah, definately my best asset too. I have to be honest when I recieve comments about skill though otherwise you guys will expect this all the time, lol. Thanks!!


----------



## gvwp (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice looking peppermills there!


----------



## BarbS (Jan 1, 2013)

Those look Real good! I'm still waiting on my big drill bits before starting pepper mills. You did a great design with these.


----------



## clapiana (Jan 10, 2013)

I agree very nice lines. Great job


----------

